# Help compiling dalmatinerdb



## rainer_d (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi,

dalmatinerDB is a next-generation time-series databases.

Currently, it's available on Illumos et.al - and as a Docker-container for Linux.

It requires ZFS to work (beyond a mere proof of concept).

It's written in Erlang.

Just running "make" isn't enough:

https://github.com/dalmatinerdb/dalmatinerdb/issues/116


----------



## dch (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm tempted to look into doing a port of this. DalmatinerDB is super nice.


----------



## rainer_d (Mar 7, 2017)

I think it would be advantageous to have this software available for FreeBSD. Running Illumos or SmartOS is not an option in my organization.

However, I can't even get it to start to compile rebar.


----------



## Licenser (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey just found this, author of DalmatinerDB here . I did do some fooling around with freebsd 11 the other week and Dalmatiner should compile when running gmake (the BSD make doesn't work) when erlang is installed. There might be a lib or two missing I don't remeber but generally it worked worked for me (hah works on my machine


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 28, 2017)

I have started a port of DalmatinerDB. It's not complete yet, I think there may be a dependency I'm missing. But it's about 90% there. If anyone else would like to run with this draft of the port. (see attached)


----------



## Robbykaty (May 3, 2017)

Has anyone had success at getting this up and running? DalmatinerDB


----------



## monwarez (May 25, 2017)

NewGuy said:


> I have started a port of DalmatinerDB. It's not complete yet, I think there may be a dependency I'm missing. But it's about 90% there. If anyone else would like to run with this draft of the port. (see attached)


I would say that you should not specify do-build, just use *ALL_TARGET* if multiple target are needed see https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/makefile-options.html


----------

